# No internet after install (eth0 not loaded)

## Dorza

Ok after rebooting from install  it said the following

```

* Failed to load echo

* Failed to load via-rhine.0.

Couple of lines then loaded other stuff then:

* Failed to bring eth0 up

*ERROR : Problem starting needed services

*            "netmount" was not started 
```

Ok im useing a VIA VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter, (onboard). I have also edited various files like the install told me, however im not sure if their right:

nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 [b]

```

via-rhine.0.

```

[b] nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth0="dchp"

#dhcp_etho="..."

```

i took "#" away from the last line. Is that correct? I have also:

rc-update add net.eth0 default.

When i included Via Rhin support in the kernel i made it a module. I would really appreciate any help in this matter. Thanks  :Smile: 

EDIT: as u might of gathered im useing an NTL cable modem, if that would help. And i havent set a domain name code listing 19.2 in the install. Shoud i have done this?

----------

## miunk

The name of your module should be found in:

```
ls /lib/modules/2*/kernel/drivers/net
```

This is where your kernel net modules get placed.  If you have (or have had)  more than one kernel installed you may have to refine the "2*" section to something more descriptive.  If you "built-in" your module to the kernel ( meaning (*) instead of (M) ) then it won't be there and you don't need to add anything to modules.autoload.

Then edit your modules.autoload

```
nano -w modules.autoload
```

Take out any line that says "echo" and change the "via.rhine.0" or whatever it is to the actual module name that you found from the directory listing above (exclude the extension, so anything that ends in .o does NOT need to be part of it in modules.autoload; thus dummy.o -> dummy).  You can test this by typing:

```
modprobe via-rhine
```

That command manually loads the module.  If this works then that is the name of your module.

Lastly,  ensure this section looks exactly as is.

```
iface_eth0="dchp"

#dhcp_etho="..."

 
```

The last line is to pass arguments to dhcpcd, you probably don't want to do that.

As for the "netmount" thing, I'm not sure, try making those changes and see what happens.

----------

## Dorza

Thanks for your post. 

OK. Ive done what u said rebooted, and it seemed to be working. It no longer says:

```

Code: 

* Failed to load echo 

* Failed to load via-rhine.0.  

```

However it does still say:

```

* Failed to bring eth0 up 

*ERROR : Problem starting needed services 

*            "netmount" was not started 
```

Any one got any ideas what the problem is and how i sort it out?

----------

## miunk

Try adding "network file system" or "NFS" to you kernel.

I am not really sure though, I always choose this without really knowing what it does.  Can anyone shed some light?

----------

## sly514

NFS loads files systems from other computers onto yours.

like samba or netatalk for mac and windows.

----------

## p3nguin

you could do what i have had to do which is put back in the live cd and boot up.  Then run an lsmod to see which modules are currently being used.  The NIC modules will at the top of the list.  This is of course all assuming that you are able to ping other machines on the net when your within the livecd.

This will allow you to see which modules your NIC is working with in the livecd and then all you have to do is make sure to compile them into your kernel.  

Instead of "M" the modules, I would just " * " as then you dont need to worry about autoloading them.

----------

## sly514

I've been following this thread.

I've been having the same problem since I removed some modules when I wanted to reinstalll alsa.

I guess I removed one by mistake.

I just recompiled everything with the name ef my eth0

with a *

I still get the netmount error.

There is a command for installing modules do you remember how?

thx

----------

## p3nguin

```
modprobe
```

?

----------

## sly514

yeah that's what I thaught.

I' recompiling my kernel again because the module e100.o

was not there for some reason.

----------

## elpierco

I just got my ethernet card working after recompiling the via_rhine as a module instead of directly into the kernel.  It was the exact same onboard card mentioned vt6102.

----------

## mukwuknuk

I don't see any documentation on troubleshooting a network setup.  Most of the docs here in GentooLand are great... have I overlooked one about troubleshooting?  Can anyone point me to it?

----------

## elpierco

There is some basic networking info in the install doc otherwise just keep searching around in the forums.  Do you know what type of ethernet card you have???  What is your general network setup?  Are you using samba or any windows machines?

----------

## mukwuknuk

I got it working.... one of the config files was wrong, I forget now which one.  Someday maybe I'll write a detailed doc such as I described about networking.  Thanks for the interest.

----------

